# Yellow Ribbon Benefit Catfish Tournament



## TBull (Sep 25, 2010)

I am holding a charity Catfish Tournament on the Ohio River, on Sunday October 3rd. This Event will be held in New Richmond, at the Augusta St. Public Boat Ramp. Boats launch at 8am, and the weigh in is at 4pm.

100$ entry fee per boat, half of all entry fees will go directly to the Yellow Ribbon Support Center, based in Clermont County. The other half will go towards the purse for the Anglers. Paying 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places, as well as "Big Fish". We will also have some nice rods, and reels available for a raffle at the conclusion of the Tournament.

The YRSC was founded by Keith Maupin, many of you from SW Ohio may know the story of his Son Matt, who was captured and killed in Iraq. The Maupin's still pour their heart and soul into supporting our Military through the Support Center, this is a chance for the Catfishing Community to give back to them.

Please feel free to contact myself if you have any questions on this event. We are hoping for a good turnout to raise some money for an amazing cause!

Full Rules listed below:

Sunday Oct. 3rd, 8am-4pm, New Richmond Boat Ramp
100$ Entry Fee Per Boat
100% payback of purse money, remember half goes to the YRSC. So 50$ is the actual prize money per boat.
Will pay 3 places plus Big Fish 
Up to 3 Fisherman aloud per boat (any age)
Rod limit will depend on your license's, if you have a KY use as many as you like.
Only Blue, Flathead, and Channel Catfish are eligible for the weigh in.
5 fish limit per boat. Reminder: Catfish regulations differ between the states of Ohio and Kentucky. In Ohio, anglers may only keep one channel catfish 28 inches and longer, one flathead catfish 35 inches and longer, and one blue catfish 35 inches and longer per day.
All fish must be alive and in good condition at the weigh in, if you are not able to keep the fish alive, please do not fish this Event. 5lb deduction per dead fish. And the fish will not count.
No fish are to be brought to the scales on a Stringer
All livewells will be checked prior to starting the Event
All fish must be caught by Rod and Reel
All Blues and Flatheads must be released after the weigh in, Channel Cats may be kept.
Placing is decided by total weight, in the event of a tie the team with the fewer number of fish will take the higher place. If there is still a tie after that, the team with the heaviest fish will take the higher place.
All boats must stay atleast 50 yards away from another anchored boat.
Anglers must stay inside their boat during the Tournament unless there is an emergency.
Launch order will be determined by number drawn.
If at all possible, please be to the ramp by 7:15 to register, I do not know how large this event will get, and want to make sure things run smoothly.
Un-sportsman like conduct will not be tolerated and will result in disqualification; this includes, fighting, arguing, offensive language directed at another person or team. Remember this is a charity event, let's keep this a good experience for everyone. I am sure there will be children at the weigh in, as well as city officials.
5 minute grace period for the weigh in, after that the Team will be disqualified.
Cheating will NOT be tolerated, and may result in prosecution


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys, I know Travis very well and he will run this tourney right. This is for a great cause, and it is sure to be a great time! Please come out and support this great cause, and let's catch some fish!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Travis, you know me and Mellon will be there as well as a bunch of other OGF folks so we are expecting an awesome turnout and it will be a fun day to have a little competition involved while helping a GREAT Cause! I know TBULL doesnt have a lot of posts on here but he has been involved with our SW Ohio catfish club for the last 3 years and is a good guy trying to make a difference with this worthy cause, I hope all you folks will join us next SUNDAY, Oct 3rd! Lots of raffle/auction and a 50/50 raffle so be sure to bring your wallets...

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Like I said before Travis I would love to fish it but its my sisters wedding...

Travis is a great guy though and will put on a good tournament for a great cause.


----------



## TBull (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate it. I haven't even seen this site until recently and it looks awesome over here! Like my friend's posted before, its looking like a great turnout. So even though this is for a greater cause, its looking more and more like a pretty nice payout on the line for the Anglers. I appreciate all the help I have gotten from Mark and Dave. You guys are great! Brian I understand, I wish you could make it. We'll catch some for ya...lol...Thanks again everyone, and look foward to seeing you guys there, and meeting some new faces in the process. 

This smaller tournament is just the start of some big things we have planned in the future. Thanks in advance for your support.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good to see you here Travis.


----------



## TBull (Sep 25, 2010)

Just wanted to thank the OGF members who came out to support the Event on Sunday. It was miserable conditions, and I appreciate you guys braving the elements and supporting me. Next year we will be holding it earlier in the season, and hopefully get better weather, and a better bite. Pretty hard to keep baits on their nose when the wind is pushing ya up river 2 mph and 3ft rollers are coming over the bow..lol I dont know how you boys do it on lake Erie trip after trip!

Thanks again guys.


----------

